# Overseas Assisgnments: Armorers and EOD



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking to fill these positions ASAP.

Alex Horti
SOC|Recruiter
15002 Northridge Dr Suite 100
Chantilly, VA 20151

703.955.5725

ARMORER must have active certifications from the following manufacturers:

FN 249/240B
Glock
Remington M700/870
Colt M4/M16/AR15
Colt M203
Knights Armament SR25
Must also have 1 year overseas experience as an armorer.

Also hiring for EOD dog handler.


----------

